# Hawaii eliminates Safe Travels health questionnaire, reduces COVID quarantine for visitors to align with CDC guidelines



## Negma (Jan 4, 2022)

Today my wife and I received an email from safe travel Hawaii that included our QR code for our trip 3 weeks from now. I almost deleted it. After saving it to my photos favorites I went back and read the email (typical of me). We are vaxxed and boosted. Here is the change:
"Each traveling adult must have their own QR code. You will receive a second email with the same QR code the day prior to this trip as a reminder of your upcoming travel to Hawai`i. Beginning Jan. 4, 2022, the completion of the Health Questionnaire prior to departure is no longer required in order to receive a QR code. "   I added the underline.

The rest of the email
To proceed through the airport checkpoint, you will need the following items:
1. Your QR code readily available on your mobile device or printed on paper. You may access the QR code on your device from your “Trips Details” at https://travel.hawaii.gov/#/trips/.
2. Government-issued identification.
3. Your mobile device charged and working properly.
4. Evidence of exemption/exception documents, i.e. exemption letter, vaccine documents, negative COVID-19 Test Result from a Trusted Testing and Travel Partner
5. A copy of your reservations for lodging and return flight, if applicable.
Having everything ready will help speed up your processing through the airport.
AlohaSafe Alert is the State of Hawaii’s official COVID-19 exposure notification phone app. For more information go to https://www.alohasafealert.org.

Aloha and Safe Travels!


----------



## Luanne (Jan 4, 2022)

I just got an email for our trip in March.  Since my screening status is no I assume I will still need to be screened at some point, probably at SFO.


----------



## 10spro (Jan 4, 2022)

Negma said:


> Today my wife and I received an email from safe travel Hawaii that included our QR code for our trip 3 weeks from now. I almost deleted it. After saving it to my photos favorites I went back and read the email (typical of me). We are vaxxed and boosted.


Thanks for the heads up. I just entered my info for our trip later in January, and the QR code email was almost instantaneous. I did already have my vacc card on file.


----------



## sjlola (Jan 4, 2022)

Yes; I was happy to receive my QR code this morning for our January 14th trip. We're still nervous that the governor may require negative tests regardless of vaccination status, but at least up until now they've given two weeks notice for major changes to travel protocol, so fingers crossed! Does anyone know if  the Aloha Safe Travels app is still required to be used in Maui?


----------



## rickandcindy23 (Jan 4, 2022)

You still have to show a negative Covid test, if I am reading correctly.  Commas mean "and."  I would not test negative right now, so I am glad we are not leaving as soon as our friends are for Maui.  

If you have a mild cold, you might just have Covid.


----------



## Luanne (Jan 4, 2022)

rickandcindy23 said:


> You still have to show a negative Covid test, if I am reading correctly.  Commas mean "and."  I would not test negative right now, so I am glad we are not leaving as soon as our friends are for Maui.
> 
> If you have a mild cold, you might just have Covid.


The way I read it if you have evidence of exemption/exception document, which include vaccine documents you wouldn't also need a test. I don't interpret a comma meaning "and".


----------



## DeniseM (Jan 4, 2022)

Hawaii eliminates Safe Travels health questionnaire, reduces COVID quarantine for visitors to align with CDC guidelines
					

Hawaii’s Safe Travels quarantine guidelines for visitors change today to align with the state Department of Health’s new requirements.




					www.staradvertiser.com


----------



## Negma (Jan 4, 2022)

rickandcindy23 said:


> You still have to show a negative Covid test, if I am reading correctly.  Commas mean "and."  I would not test negative right now, so I am glad we are not leaving as soon as our friends are for Maui.
> 
> If you have a mild cold, you might just have Covid.


If you are vaccinated you do not need the the test as well. That has been in effect for awhile and has not been called out as a change. Fingers crossed. This is from the current safe travels website. Note, ONE of the following ( I did not add underline).

Domestic travelers can apply for an exception/exemption by doing one of the following:
Airline Passengers: Uploading a negative COVID-19 test result from Hawaii’s Trusted Testing and Travel Partners, found on https://hawaiicovid19.com/travel-partners/
Cruise Ship Passengers: Uploading a negative COVID-19 test result taken on the cruise ship while traveling to Hawai`i.
Uploading a picture of your COVID-19 vaccination card.
Linking a digital health pass ID from partners such as AZOVA, CommonPass or Clear - to represent either a negative COVID-19 test or proof of vaccination.
Applying for a specialty exemption at https://ag.hawaii.gov/travelexemption/ (not for cruise line trips)


----------



## Henry M. (Jan 4, 2022)

Hawaii eliminates Safe Travels health questionnaire, reduces COVID quarantine for visitors to align with CDC guidelines
					

Hawaii’s Safe Travels quarantine guidelines for visitors change today to align with the state Department of Health’s new requirements.




					www.staradvertiser.com


----------



## rickandcindy23 (Jan 4, 2022)

Luanne said:


> The way I read it if you have evidence of exemption/exception document, which include vaccine documents you wouldn't also need a test. I don't interpret a comma meaning "and".


Well, that would be just cool.  I have the vaccines, so I should be good, even though I have Covid currently.  I still tested positive on the 1st.  Had it since 12/22.  We don't leave for Maui until 2/14.  Lots of time to get over the virus, so I was only mildly concerned.  

I am going to call Kaiser ahead of time and see about getting better proof of vaccines than the original little card they gave to us, which may be fine, but I would rather not be sorry.


----------



## Luanne (Jan 4, 2022)

Should this be moved to the Hawaii forum?


----------



## Luanne (Jan 4, 2022)

@DeniseM  another thread on this was started in the Vistana/Sheraton forum.  Can they be combined here?


----------



## artringwald (Jan 4, 2022)

Since they got rid of the health questionnaire, they're sending out QR codes now for people that are fully vaccinated. They're not requiring boosters... yet. I register our January 29 trip on Safe Travels and we received our QR codes this morning.


----------



## EnglishmanAbroad (Jan 4, 2022)

rickandcindy23 said:


> I am going to call Kaiser ahead of time and see about getting better proof of vaccines than the original little card they gave to us, which may be fine, but I would rather not be sorry.


We used Kaiser and they issue standard CDC vaccination cards that have been accepted everywhere we have been and needed to show proof. I'm not sure what else they could give you.


----------



## NTP66 (Jan 4, 2022)

I'm wondering what will happen for our trip this summer. My wife and I will be more than 6 months past our boosters, and unless the rules change again, or another booster is recommended, my guess is that we'll have to go the testing route. I hope that's not the case, personally.


----------



## pedro47 (Jan 4, 2022)

Will you still need a QR code to enter Hawaii ?


----------



## artringwald (Jan 4, 2022)

pedro47 said:


> Will you still need a QR code to enter Hawaii ?


Only if you don't want to quarantine for 5 days.


----------



## pedro47 (Jan 4, 2022)

artringwald said:


> Only if you don't want to quarantine for 5 days.


Thanks..Got it. You will still need a QR Code.
We have all three (3) COVID-19 vaccinations.


----------



## artringwald (Jan 4, 2022)

pedro47 said:


> Thanks..Got it. You will still need a QR Code.
> We have all three (3) COVID-19 vaccinations.


Upload your vaccine cards, enter your flight info, and you'll probably receive your QR codes quickly.


----------



## daventrina (Jan 4, 2022)

rickandcindy23 said:


> I am going to call Kaiser ahead of time and see about getting better proof of vaccines than the original little card they gave to us, which may be fine, but I would rather not be sorry.


The CDC Vaccination card is the gold standard and is what needs to be uploaded


----------



## rickandcindy23 (Jan 4, 2022)

daventrina said:


> The CDC Vaccination card is the gold standard and is what needs to be uploaded


Anyone could make a card that looks like mine. I have them in my car and on my phone.


----------



## artringwald (Jan 4, 2022)

daventrina said:


> The CDC Vaccination card is the gold standard and is what needs to be uploaded


The rules may change, but as of now, if you're fully vaccinated, the CDC Vaccination card is the only thing you need to upload. Once you start traveling, you may need to:
1) Show the QR code that Safe Travels sends to you by email, or
2) Show the wrist band that they'll give you when you show your QR code at checkin for the flight to Hawaii, or
3) Pull up a browser on your smartphone and show the Safe Travels web site to show that you're fully vaccinated.
You may get asked for any of these things when you arrive in Hawaii, when you pick up your rental car, or when you check into the resort.
Keep up to date with the latest rules here: https://hawaiicovid19.com/travel/faqs/


----------



## artringwald (Jan 4, 2022)

rickandcindy23 said:


> Anyone could make a card that looks like mine. I have them in my car and on my phone.


We took our original cards with us when we went to Maui and Kauai last August, but once they were uploaded to Safe Travels, nobody asked for them


----------



## slip (Jan 4, 2022)

artringwald said:


> We took our original cards with us when we went to Maui and Kauai last August, but once they were uploaded to Safe Travels, nobody asked for them



Right now, you need them to dine in on Maui.


----------



## artringwald (Jan 4, 2022)

slip said:


> Right now, you need them to dine in on Maui.


Good reminder that the State of Hawaii may change the rules at any time, and each county has it's own set of rules. Early in the pandemic, Kauai had more stringent rules than the other islands.


----------



## sjlola (Jan 4, 2022)

artringwald said:


> Since they got rid of the health questionnaire, they're sending out QR codes now for people that are fully vaccinated. They're not requiring boosters... yet. I register our January 29 trip on Safe Travels and we received our QR codes this morning.


Correct. The state of Hawaii isn't requiring a booster for travel to the state yet. However, if you are traveling to Maui, you will be required to show evidence of a booster vaccination if you want to dine indoors beginning January 8, 2022.


----------



## Luanne (Jan 4, 2022)

sjlola said:


> Correct. The state of Hawaii isn't requiring a booster for travel to the state yet. However, if you are traveling to Maui, you will be required to show evidence of a booster vaccination if you want to dine indoors beginning January 8, 2022.


While I prefer outdoor dining on Maui, I am fully vaccinated (and boosted) and will be happy to show proof, just like I did when I went to NYC.


----------



## daventrina (Jan 7, 2022)

rickandcindy23 said:


> Anyone could make a card that looks like mine. I have them in my car and on my phone.


Several people have tried that.  Found out it isn't that easy ...
Arrested, fined, sent home, probably get to come back for trial



			https://www.youtube.com/results?search_query=+couiple+arrested+fake+vaccination+card+hawaii


----------



## JIMinNC (Jan 8, 2022)

sjlola said:


> Correct. The state of Hawaii isn't requiring a booster for travel to the state yet. However, if you are traveling to Maui, you will be required to show evidence of a booster vaccination if you want to dine indoors beginning January 8, 2022.


The booster requirement has been delayed until January 24, I believe I saw.


----------



## triangulum33 (Jan 12, 2022)

I'm registered with Hawaii Safe Travels with 2 shots, but not with the booster.  How do you register the booster to the website?


----------



## artringwald (Jan 12, 2022)

triangulum33 said:


> I'm registered with Hawaii Safe Travels with 2 shots, but not with the booster.  How do you register the booster to the website?


Just upload an image of your vax card, showing the booster, to the Safe Travels web site. If it's more complicated than that, they'll announce it when they finalize the booster requirement.


----------



## daventrina (Jan 13, 2022)

artringwald said:


> Just upload an image of your vax card, showing the booster, to the Safe Travels web site. If it's more complicated than that, they'll announce it when they finalize the booster requirement.


I just tried to upload our cards with boosters  and there is no place to add the 3rd vaccination ... yet


----------



## pacman (Jan 15, 2022)

We just went to the BIg Island in November, and since we flew direct from Vancouver, we didn't need the safe travels app. They screened is in Vancouver before boarding.  We are going again in March. Is this still the case? Direct flights from Canada do not need the Hawaii Safe Travels?


----------



## jabberwocky (Jan 15, 2022)

pacman said:


> We just went to the BIg Island in November, and since we flew direct from Vancouver, we didn't need the safe travels app. They screened is in Vancouver before boarding.  We are going again in March. Is this still the case? Direct flights from Canada do not need the Hawaii Safe Travels?


No, direct flights from international destinations don't need to use Safe Travels.  The US Federal Gov, requires airlines to verify vaccination status as well as ensure that there is a negative test within a day prior to departure, so Hawaii is accepting the US Federal standards.


----------



## jancpa (Jan 16, 2022)

I filled out the Safe Travels questionnaire and received my QR code right away.  If I now upload my Covid card information
will they notify me if I have met the 5 day quarantine exception?


----------



## jancpa (Jan 18, 2022)

Bump.  Does anyone know if you get notified that you qualified for the quarantine exception?


----------



## LJT (Jan 18, 2022)

We are leaving on January 25th.  We already uploaded our info and vaccine cards and our results show the QR code, screened NO, exempt YES.  I am hoping that still applies with the new rules.  I have my booster but my husband doesn’t as he had Covid recently and his doctor recommended waiting to get his booster.  Testing has been a nightmare here so hoping to avoid having to do that!


----------



## Negma (Jan 18, 2022)

jancpa said:


> Bump.  Does anyone know if you get notified that you qualified for the quarantine exception?


If you have the QR code you are good to go with no quarantine.


----------



## artringwald (Jan 18, 2022)

LJT said:


> We are leaving on January 25th. We already uploaded our info and vaccine cards and our results show the QR code, screened NO, exempt YES. I am hoping that still applies with the new rules. I have my booster but my husband doesn’t as he had Covid recently and his doctor recommended waiting to get his booster. Testing has been a nightmare here so hoping to avoid having to do that!


They are talking about requiring a booster but have not made it official. They said they would give at least 2 weeks notice if they do require it. 

Sent from my Pixel 4 using Tapatalk


----------



## artringwald (Jan 18, 2022)

LJT said:


> our results show the QR code, screened NO, exempt YES


That means you're good to good with out negative test results. Make sure you have both your QR codes on your phone and bring a printout for backup. You won't need your original vaccine cards to get there, but rental cars, resorts, or restaurants may require them.


----------



## lynne (Jan 18, 2022)

artringwald said:


> They are talking about requiring a booster but have not made it official. They said they would give at least 2 weeks notice if they do require it.
> 
> Sent from my Pixel 4 using Tapatalk











						Hawaii will require COVID booster shots for tourists to be considered fully vaccinated
					

The governor of Hawaii has announced that travelers to the state will be required to show proof that they have received a booster shot in order to skip a mandatory quarantine stay. ABCNews. com reported that Gov. David Ige announced recently that the state's Safe Travels program is revising what...




					komonews.com


----------



## triangulum33 (Jan 18, 2022)

What age do they require boosters for?


----------



## lynne (Jan 18, 2022)

triangulum33 said:


> What age do they require boosters for?


*Who Can Get a Booster Shot*
IF YOU RECEIVED
Pfizer-BioNTech
*Who should get a booster:*

Everyone 12 years and older
*When to get a booster:*

At least 5 months after completing your primary COVID-19 vaccination series
*Which booster can you get:*

Pfizer-BioNTech or Moderna (mRNA COVID-19 vaccines) are preferred in most* situations
Teens 12–17 years old may only get a Pfizer-BioNTech COVID-19 vaccine booster
IF YOU RECEIVED
Moderna
*Who should get a booster:*

Adults 18 years and older
*When to get a booster:*

At least 5 months after completing your primary COVID-19 vaccination series
*Which booster can you get:*

Pfizer-BioNTech or Moderna (mRNA COVID-19 vaccines) are preferred in most* situations
IF YOU RECEIVED
Johnson & Johnson’s Janssen*
*Who should get a booster:*

Adults 18 years and older
*When to get a booster:*

At least 2 months after receiving your J&J/Janssen COVID-19 vaccination
*Which booster can you get:*

Pfizer-BioNTech or Moderna (mRNA COVID-19 vaccines) are preferred in most* situations


----------



## daventrina (Jan 18, 2022)

artringwald said:


> . You won't need your original vaccine cards to get there, but rental cars, resorts, or restaurants may require them.


That is not necessarily true so make sure you have it with you. On one of our several trips we had to have ours when getting banded at the gate. Not sure why. Usually they just verify it with the version that was uploaded.


----------



## daventrina (Jan 18, 2022)

Negma said:


> If you have the QR code you are good to go with no quarantine.


As long as it say EXEMPT as noted above. Otherwise probably.


----------



## Luanne (Jan 18, 2022)

I'm hoping, or thinking, that the Safe Travels website will be updated to include a spot to show the booster.  And also have the ability to update your vaccination card if needed.   At this point I don't remember if I set up my Safe Travels account before, or after, I got the booster.  I can see that I uploaded a document, but when I click it doesn't open up and show me what I uploaded.

I could have sworn when I got the email with my QR code it showed Exempt and Screened:  No.  Now I'm not seeing either on the email.  I must be going nuts.


----------



## daventrina (Jan 18, 2022)

Luanne said:


> I'm hoping, or thinking, that the Safe Travels website will be updated to include a spot to show the booster.  And also have the ability to update your vaccination card if needed.   At this point I don't remember if I set up my Safe Travels account before, or after, I got the booster.  I can see that I uploaded a document, but when I click it doesn't open up and show me what I uploaded.
> 
> I could have sworn when I got the email with my QR code it showed Exempt and Screened:  No.  Now I'm not seeing either on the email.  I must be going nuts.


Log into your safe travels account and see what is says for that trip. It should show there. It does not show on the emailed QR code.

Here is the current information for Vaccination Cards relating to boosters:
*"Do I have to add my booster shot to my Safe Travels account?*
The state does not require booster shot information in Safe Travels at this time. The uploading of the vaccine document that includes the booster shot in Safe Travels is not necessary. For more information on booster shots, go to https://hawaiicovid19.com/vaccine/."



			https://hawaiicovid19.com/travel/faqs/


----------



## Luanne (Jan 18, 2022)

daventrina said:


> Log into your safe travels account and see what is says for that trip. It should show there. It does not show on the emailed QR code.
> 
> Here is the current information for Vaccination Cards relating to boosters:
> *"Do I have to add my booster shot to my Safe Travels account?*
> ...


Thanks.   I'd forgotten where I saw it.  My account shows Screened:  No.  Nothing about Exempt.  I will need to be screened at SFO when we fly to Maui.

I know the current info on the site says boosters not required.  But when they DO become required that's when I assume/hope the Safe Travels website will be updated.


----------



## jjking42 (Jan 18, 2022)

I guess I will cancel my trip in may. When I booked my trip I was hoping that things would have returned to normal. I guess I will wait and see what happens in 2023


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## lynne (Jan 18, 2022)

daventrina said:


> Log into your safe travels account and see what is says for that trip. It should show there. It does not show on the emailed QR code.
> 
> Here is the current information for Vaccination Cards relating to boosters:
> *"Do I have to add my booster shot to my Safe Travels account?*
> ...











						Hawaii racing to change Safe Travels website to accept booster shot submissions
					

Hawaii is racing to update its Safe Travels website following the Gov. David Ige's announcement that he could soon require booster shots for vaccinated travelers.




					www.kitv.com


----------



## Luanne (Jan 18, 2022)

jjking42 said:


> I guess I will cancel my trip in may. When I booked my trip I was hoping that things would have returned to normal. I guess I will wait and see what happens in 2023
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I don't think we'll see "normal" as we knew it back in 2019 for a long time, if ever.  I hate to keep saying "the new normal", but that may be what we live with for the uncertain future.

We are still going.  As long as we can get into Maui (and we're vaccine and boosted), we're good.  As long as the beaches are open, we're good.  As long as we can eat, be it at a restaurant (indoors or outdoors), by doing take out, or cooking ourselves, we're good.


----------



## daventrina (Jan 18, 2022)

lynne said:


> hawaii racing to change safe travels website to accept booster shot submissions


They just finished racing to add the cruise ship information - at least this should be easier than that... He will probably make it when they think that they are two weeks away from having it ready (hopefully he will wait till it is ready).
It will likely be the we are in the middle of the ocean for two weeks making it difficult to fix before we get home


----------



## daventrina (Jan 18, 2022)

jjking42 said:


> I guess I will cancel my trip in may. When I booked my trip I was hoping that things would have returned to normal. I guess I will wait and see what happens in 2023


Likely safer in Hawai`i that at home ....
Check out the data here : https://tugbbs.com/forums/threads/thoughts-on-hawai-i-visitor-data.332662/


----------



## JIMinNC (Jan 18, 2022)

jjking42 said:


> I guess I will cancel my trip in may. When I booked my trip I was hoping that things would have returned to normal. I guess I will wait and see what happens in 2023
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



I agree with @Luanne, I think it is going to be a long, long time - if ever - before things get back to "normal" - that is if you mean 2019-normal.

We were in Kauai and Maui in October and things seemed very "normal" honestly. Yes, we had to mask up indoors and on Maui, show our vaccine cards to dine indoors, but otherwise we did everything we normally do in Hawaii - we went to the beach, went on sunset cruises and snorkel cruises, and dined out every night. We are headed back in 10 days for a week on the Big Island and another week on Maui and will do much the same things as we did three months ago, plus several whale watches. The Safe Travels Hawaii web site is easy to navigate and we've already received our QR code and just need to get screened/verified at the airport. It's really easy to travel to Hawaii if you are vaccinated/boosted.

We are more concerned about a trip we have planned to Italy in late April/early May, since even vaccinated travelers have to test on arrival in Italy and before coming home. We are concerned about what would we do if we got a positive test and had to isolate outside the US. That trip is looking much less likely right now, as I doubt the testing rules will be eliminated by April.


----------



## daventrina (Jan 19, 2022)

JIMinNC said:


> I agree with @Luanne,
> The Safe Travels Hawaii web site is easy to navigate and we've already received our QR code and just need to get screened/verified at the airport. It's really easy to travel to Hawaii if you are vaccinated/boosted.


You are absolutely correct.

Many folks are worried about a booster … we are currently more concerned about food on the shelves to kind of out things in perspective. This week …. Any were kind of sparse.

Maybe we should have drinks while you are in the BI?

Here is the latest from one of our local news sources. I expect that boosters will be required 2 weeks after they complete these modifications.  As hard as it seems these changes are being pushed , I might guess that boosters may be required as early a 3 weeks from now. Later than I would have liked but still a good thing,






When we fly back to the Mainland… it’s kind is scary leaving or relatively safe bubble in the middle of the Pacific.


----------



## pedro47 (Jan 19, 2022)

Is the Hawaii  Safe Travel Health website up to date with what you need to enter the state of Hawaii?


----------



## Luanne (Jan 19, 2022)

pedro47 said:


> Is the Hawaii  Safe Travel Health website up to date with you need to enter the state of Hawaii?


I don't think it's been updated yet add a place for the booster.


----------



## Luanne (Jan 19, 2022)

JIMinNC said:


> I agree with @Luanne, I think it is going to be a long, long time - if ever - before things get back to "normal" - that is if you mean 2019-normal.
> 
> We were in Kauai and Maui in October and things seemed very "normal" honestly. Yes, we had to mask up indoors and on Maui, show our vaccine cards to dine indoors, but otherwise we did everything we normally do in Hawaii - we went to the beach, went on sunset cruises and snorkel cruises, and dined out every night. We are headed back in 10 days for a week on the Big Island and another week on Maui and will do much the same things as we did three months ago, plus several whale watches. The Safe Travels Hawaii web site is easy to navigate and we've already received our QR code and just need to get screened/verified at the airport. It's really easy to travel to Hawaii if you are vaccinated/boosted.
> 
> We are more concerned about a trip we have planned to Italy in late April/early May, since even vaccinated travelers have to test on arrival in Italy and before coming home. We are concerned about what would we do if we got a positive test and had to isolate outside the US. That trip is looking much less likely right now, as I doubt the testing rules will be eliminated by April.


We feel the same about our trip to Switzerland in May.  My daughter is trying to keep up with the requirements to enter, but to me it's all very confusing.


----------



## daventrina (Jan 19, 2022)

pedro47 said:


> Is the Hawaii  Safe Travel Health website up to date with what you need to enter the state of Hawaii?


Check out the video above.
Safe Travels currently (as of this morning) has the requirements to enter the State today and for the next couple of weeks. 

While the news report makes it sound like a difficult process. All that is required is to add a few database fields, add a few boxes on the form, and change the language on the site.
That process is a matter of days possibly a couple weeks at worse. If I had to make an educated guess one could probably expect to see booster required by March at the latest and likely earlier and the updated site in a week or two.


----------



## pedro47 (Jan 19, 2022)

daventrina said:


> Check out the video above.
> Safe Travels currently (as of this morning) has the requirements to enter the State today and for the next couple of weeks.
> 
> While the news report makes it sound like a difficult process. All that is required is to add a few database fields, add a few boxes on the form, and change the language on the site.
> That process is a matter of days possibly a couple weeks at worse. If I had to make an educated guess one could probably expect to see booster required by March at the latest and likely earlier and the updated site in a week or two.


Thanks, I'm going to follow your suggestion.


----------



## Luanne (Jan 19, 2022)

pedro47 said:


> Thanks, I'm going to follow your suggestion.


Do you have a trip planned soon?  We are going in March and I'll check closer to the date we leave to see if the website has been updated so we can add our booster.


----------



## dioxide45 (Jan 19, 2022)

daventrina said:


> While the news report makes it sound like a difficult process. All that is required is to add a few database fields, add a few boxes on the form, and change the language on the site.
> That process is a matter of days possibly a couple weeks at worse. If I had to make an educated guess one could probably expect to see booster required by March at the latest and likely earlier and the updated site in a week or two.


If it were only that easy. Perhaps they can do it this quickly, but with development, testing, verification, more testing and verifying they didn't break something else, this type of change is never easy.


----------



## Luanne (Jan 19, 2022)

dioxide45 said:


> If it were only that easy. Perhaps they can do it this quickly, but with development, testing, verification, more testing and verifying they didn't break something else, this type of change is never easy.


I'm just thinking out loud here, but if the website can't be updated quickly I'd be fine with during the screening showing my vaccination card, with both vaccines and the booster, and having my status verified that way.


----------



## pedro47 (Jan 19, 2022)

Luanne said:


> Do you have a trip planned soon?  We are going in March and I'll check closer to the date we leave to see if the website has been updated so we can add our booster.


Hopefully in May.


----------



## daventrina (Jan 20, 2022)

Luanne said:


> Do you have a trip planned soon?  We are going in March and I'll check closer to the date we leave to see if the website has been updated so we can add our booster.


Based on current information indicating a rush to get the website updated, it likely will be and boosters required to be consider "fully vaccinates" will be in place by then


----------



## Luanne (Jan 20, 2022)

daventrina said:


> Based on current information indicating a rush to get the website updated, it likely will be and boosters required to be consider "fully vaccinates" will be in place by then


I wonder if there will be any kind of notification to those of us who will need to update our accounts.


----------



## daventrina (Jan 20, 2022)

Luanne said:


> I wonder if there will be any kind of notification to those of us who will need to update our accounts.


Everyone that has a booster will need to upload that information. So if you have or get a booster ... it will need updated. They could if one has an entered trip and hasn't uploaded the booster information, they might be able to figure that out and send out a notice. However, when the cruise portal became availible, there was no notification to existing users.


----------



## daventrina (Jan 20, 2022)

As frustrating as this seems sometimes, still beats 14 day no exemption.
Anyone every buy a car with a virtual test drive? We did .... 
Could only find what we wanted on Oahu ... fly over and quarantine 14 days ... test drive and sign papers for 2 hours .... fly back to Kona ... quarantine 14 day ... nope not an option.
Did buy a 6 year 100,000 mile warranty.
Strange things one does in a pandemic


----------



## csodjd (Jan 21, 2022)

daventrina said:


> That is not necessarily true so make sure you have it with you. On one of our several trips we had to have ours when getting banded at the gate. Not sure why. Usually they just verify it with the version that was uploaded.


I had to stop at the ticket counter for American Airlines last trip to pay for an upgrade to first. The agent there insisted - demanded over my objection - I show her the original vaccine cards for all three of us. This was just to pay and get a boarding pass! I tried to object just because it was a hassle to get them out but my wife just said shut up and give her the vaccine cards. I continued to grumble for a while though, pointing out that you do not even have to be vaccinated OR tested to fly Hawaii. Just to avoid quarantine. 

Then we went to get our wristbands at AA Gate 42A and they too wanted to see the originals, even though my QR was green and said yes to exempt. 

Once in Hawaii I have always been able to use a photo of the vax card on my phone.


----------



## csodjd (Jan 21, 2022)

Luanne said:


> I wonder if there will be any kind of notification to those of us who will need to update our accounts.


I always get notices from AA and from HA a week and a few days before flying over to Hawaii advising me of requirements, etc. I would expect that even if Hawaii doesn't provide notification, your airline likely will. 

We have flights over scheduled for early Feb and again in March. I'm expecting a booster requirement by March's flight, but not Feb because that's in just over two weeks. I've already put the trips into safe travel and gotten the QR codes.


----------



## Luanne (Jan 21, 2022)

csodjd said:


> I always get notices from AA and from HA a week and a few days before flying over to Hawaii advising me of requirements, etc. I would expect that even if Hawaii doesn't provide notification, your airline likely will.
> 
> We have flights over scheduled for early Feb and again in March. I'm expecting a booster requirement by March's flight, but not Feb because that's in just over two weeks. I've already put the trips into safe travel and gotten the QR codes.


Our flight to Maui in March is already in Safe Travels, and we've gotten our QR codes.  If a booster is required and the website is updated we will need to go back in and add that.


----------



## MrockStar (Jan 21, 2022)

Luanne said:


> We feel the same about our trip to Switzerland in May.  My daughter is trying to keep up with the requirements to enter, but to me it's all very confusing.


Don't worry several countries in Europe just dropped all restrictions, more to follow. Hopefully by May most of Europe will follow suite. Happy travels.


----------



## csodjd (Jan 21, 2022)

Luanne said:


> We feel the same about our trip to Switzerland in May.  My daughter is trying to keep up with the requirements to enter, but to me it's all very confusing.


We're scheduled for a trip in June-July to Europe that will take us into at least six different countries. Seriously hoping we won't have to sit down and create a spreadsheet with requirements. I'm planning optimistically for smooth sailing, maybe even no mask on the flight to London.


----------



## Luanne (Jan 21, 2022)

csodjd said:


> We're scheduled for a trip in June-July to Europe that will take us into at least six different countries. Seriously hoping we won't have to sit down and create a spreadsheet with requirements. I'm planning optimistically for smooth sailing, maybe even no mask on the flight to London.


It looks like some countries are removing the requirement for testing for vaccinated visitors.  Switzerland is removing it as of January 22.  Of course things can change.  I truly doubt the mask requirement on planes will be removed anytime soon.


----------



## csodjd (Jan 22, 2022)

Luanne said:


> It looks like some countries are removing the requirement for testing for vaccinated visitors.  Switzerland is removing it as of January 22.  Of course things can change.  I truly doubt the mask requirement on planes will be removed anytime soon.


I’m pretty sure you’re right, but still hope you’re wrong.  We’ve been wearing our masks to/from Hawaii and it’s fine. I’d love not to need it, but this last flight I didn’t even switch to my “more comfortable airplane mask” and kept a snug fitting KN95 on. But the 13 hr overnight flight means sleeping in the lie flat seats with a mask, and that just seems more annoying. Forces you to sleep on your back.


----------



## zentraveler (Jan 23, 2022)

I promised @Luanne a report about Hawaii wrist bands at SFO and, of course, I no longer remember which thread it was on. But this one will do I think. First of all, of all the airports on the west coast - and I have flown out of all of them - SFO is the best; if you can transit here it is the best pick. Gorgeous user friendly airport.

United leaves out of terminal 3 and there is now an ALOHA desk just inside door #2 near the Polaris and Premier check in. That is new since August. The United Club also has a desk for screening (new also), and there has been a screening area at the F17 gate, but we left out of F12 so I am not sure if that is still there. The Hawaii flights have always left out of the F wing of Terminal 3 so I don't know if the United Club in the E wing does screening also, but in all the years I have flown to the islands they have always departed from the F wing.


----------



## Luanne (Jan 23, 2022)

zentraveler said:


> I promised @Luanne a report about Hawaii wrist bands at SFO an, of course, no longer remember which thread it was on. But this one will do I think. First of all, of all the airports on the west coast - and I have flown out of all of them - SFO is the best; if you can transit here it is the best pick. Gorgeous user friendly airport.
> 
> United leaves out of terminal 3 and there is now an ALOHA desk just inside door #2 near the Polaris and Premier check in. That is new since August. The United Club also has a desk for screening (new also), and there has been a screening area at the F17 gate, but we left out of F12 so I am not sure if that is still there. The Hawaii flights have always left out of the F wing of Terminal 3 so I don't know if the United Club in the E wing does screening also, but in all the years I have flown to the islands they have always departed from the F wing.


Thanks!  This is great information.  We will be flying United out of SFO.  We have access to the United Club Lounge so it's good to know we can do the screening there.


----------



## csodjd (Jan 23, 2022)

zentraveler said:


> I promised @Luanne a report about Hawaii wrist bands at SFO an, of course, no longer remember which thread it was on. But this one will do I think. First of all, of all the airports on the west coast - and I have flown out of all of them - SFO is the best; if you can transit here it is the best pick. Gorgeous user friendly airport.
> 
> United leaves out of terminal 3 and there is now an ALOHA desk just inside door #2 near the Polaris and Premier check in. That is new since August. The United Club also has a desk for screening (new also), and there has been a screening area at the F17 gate, but we left out of F12 so I am not sure if that is still there. The Hawaii flights have always left out of the F wing of Terminal 3 so I don't know if the United Club in the E wing does screening also, but in all the years I have flown to the islands they have always departed from the F wing.


I’d caveat that SFO recommendation with a note about weather. Depending on time of year, SFO can encounter significant fog delays, and is much more prone to weather issues than LAX. When I was flying a lot between the Bay and LA I preferred Oakland just because of all the delays and cancellations I had when flying Southwest in/out of SFO due to weather (Mostly summer fog.) 

A note about LAX — if flying Hawaiian, it now goes to the international Bradley Terminal (Terminal B) and is a LOOONNNG walk from the baggage and front of the terminal. When flying out I advise people to arrive 20 minutes earlier than normal just to allow for the 15-20 minute walk. Not sure, but the walk is so long gates may actually be at John Wayne.


----------



## Luanne (Jan 23, 2022)

csodjd said:


> I’d caveat that SFO recommendation with a note about weather. Depending on time of year, SFO can encounter significant fog delays, and is much more prone to weather issues than LAX. When I was flying a lot between the Bay and LA I preferred Oakland just because of all the delays and cancellations I had when flying Southwest in/out of SFO due to weather (Mostly summer fog.)
> 
> A note about LAX — if flying Hawaiian, it now goes to the international Bradley Terminal (Terminal B) and is a LOOONNNG walk from the baggage and front of the terminal. When flying out I advise people to arrive 20 minutes earlier than normal just to allow for the 15-20 minute walk. Not sure, but the walk is so long gates may actually be at John Wayne.


We have flown to Maui out of SFO during March for quite a few years now.  So far, knock wood, no delays.  Years (and years) ago my ex-husband and I were flying out of LAX to Honolulu, and my best friend was going to meet us flying out of SFO.  Both flights were delayed.  Hers for fog, I don't remember why ours was.  She was supposed to fly SFO to LAX then on to Honolulu with us.  She ended up flying directly to Honolulu and we met here there, then went on to Maui on the last inter island flight of the day.  This was well before cell phones and we were just kind of acting on faith that we'd meet up at some point.  This was in October.


----------



## zentraveler (Jan 24, 2022)

csodjd said:


> I’d caveat that SFO recommendation with a note about weather. Depending on time of year, SFO can encounter significant fog delays, and is much more prone to weather issues than LAX. When I was flying a lot between the Bay and LA I preferred Oakland just because of all the delays and cancellations I had when flying Southwest in/out of SFO due to weather (Mostly summer fog.)
> 
> A note about LAX — if flying Hawaiian, it now goes to the international Bradley Terminal (Terminal B) and is a LOOONNNG walk from the baggage and front of the terminal. When flying out I advise people to arrive 20 minutes earlier than normal just to allow for the 15-20 minute walk. Not sure, but the walk is so long gates may actually be at John Wayne.



It is true about the weather, although I have been lucky about Hawaii and all of the flights have departed as scheduled. I hate to disparage anyone's airport, but LAX is second only to MIA for airports I try to avoid. There is just not enough room in the footprint of the airport to expand it to manage todays passenger capacity. But it is hard to beat LA for weather for flying!


----------



## pedro47 (Jan 24, 2022)

zentraveler said:


> It is true about the weather, although I have been lucky about Hawaii and all of the flights have departed as scheduled. I hate to disparage anyone's airport, but LAX is second only to MIA for airports I try to avoid. There is just not enough room in the footprint of the airport to expand it to manage todays passenger capacity. But it is hard to beat LA for weather for flying!


What about flying from San Deigo and Dallas airports?


----------



## artringwald (Jan 24, 2022)

pedro47 said:


> What about flying from San Deigo and Dallas airports?


We usually spend a night somewhere on the west coast when we fly to/from Hawaii. We've gone through Seattle, Portland, SFO, LAX, but San Diego is our first choice. We never had a weather delay in any of those airports. We were surprised one year when we came back through San Diego and it was pouring rain.  In many trips, the only time we had a weather problem was when a snow storm was headed toward MSP. We were able to move up our flight and hotel reservations by a day, and the storm petered out before it got to MSP. We were so sad that we had to spend an extra day in Hawaii.


----------



## slip (Jan 24, 2022)

artringwald said:


> We usually spend a night somewhere on the west coast when we fly to/from Hawaii. We've gone through Seattle, Portland, SFO, LAX, but San Diego is our first choice. We never had a weather delay in any of those airports. We were surprised one year when we came back through San Diego and it was pouring rain.  In many trips, the only time we had a weather problem was when a snow storm was headed toward MSP. We were able to move up our flight and hotel reservations by a day, and the storm petered out before it got to MSP. We were so sad that we had to spend an extra day in Hawaii.



We always thought about staying a day on the west coast when we used to go to Hawaii from Wisconsin but we both agreed to just continue on and it was another day we got to stay in Hawaii. It was always a long day.


----------



## pedro47 (Jan 24, 2022)

artringwald said:


> We usually spend a night somewhere on the west coast when we fly to/from Hawaii. We've gone through Seattle, Portland, SFO, LAX, but San Diego is our first choice. We never had a weather delay in any of those airports. We were surprised one year when we came back through San Diego and it was pouring rain.  In many trips, the only time we had a weather problem was when a snow storm was headed toward MSP. We were able to move up our flight and hotel reservations by a day, and the storm petered out before it got to MSP. We were so sad that we had to spend an extra day in Hawaii.


Thanks


----------



## pedro47 (Jan 24, 2022)

slip said:


> We always thought about staying a day on the west coast when we used to go to Hawaii from Wisconsin but we both agreed to just continue on and it was another day we got to stay in Hawaii. It was always a long day.


Jeff, we will be traveling from the Commonwealth of Virginia.


----------



## slip (Jan 24, 2022)

pedro47 said:


> Jeff, we will be traveling from the Commonwealth of Virginia.



Yep, that’s even further. Can’t say it I would still continue all in one day or not. I would probably try it without staying overnight on the west coast and assess from there. After going over it with my wife of course. She was always one to just continue and get it over with.

As long as you and your wife are on the same page, your good.


----------



## Luanne (Jan 24, 2022)

We come from New Mexico (out of Albuquerque) and we always spend two nights in San Francisco both going and coming home.  The first few times we went from New Mexico to Maui we did it "direct", meaning a stop and change planes somewhere.  But twice it got screwed up.  The last time our flight from Maui to Denver was cancelled.  The only flight United could get us on was one that went through Chicago, arriving something like 5:30 a.m., then on to Albuquerque.  We decided that was it.  So now we spend time in San Francisco, which gives us a chance to spend time in a city we love, and also see our daughter who lives in Silicon Valley.  And since we're retired we can easily take the extra time.


----------



## pedro47 (Jan 24, 2022)

slip said:


> Yep, that’s even further. Can’t say it I would still continue all in one day or not. I would probably try it without staying overnight on the west coast and assess from there. After going over it with my wife of course. She was always one to just continue and get it over with.
> 
> As long as you and your wife are on the same page, your good.


We love to travel to San Diego, Mission Bay area; and that will be midpoint for us.
Maybe going and coming back from Hawaii.


----------



## artringwald (Jan 24, 2022)

When we stay in San Diego, we like the Hilton Harbor Island hotel. It's a narrow island between the marina and North San Diego Bay. It's close to the airport and there's a restaurant next door. 

One year we were going to splurge and stay at the classic Hotel del Coronado, but they changed our arrival time from 1 PM to 6 PM. It wasn't enough time to make it worth it. Before I retired, I attended several trade shows in San Diego, and we always stayed at the San Diego Mission Bay Resort (formerly Hilton). It's another beautiful place to stay.


----------



## slip (Jan 24, 2022)

pedro47 said:


> We love to travel to San Diego, Mission Bay area; and that will be midpoint for us.
> Maybe going and coming back from Hawaii.



Makes sense, since you like the area and all. Just like @Luanne , those are great reasons to stay over.


----------



## jonmaiman (Jan 24, 2022)

Coming from Pittsburgh, PA we have always done it in a single, albeit, very long day.   Only one time did we have trouble with a flight cancellation.  We had gotten to LAX and then the next leg to LIH got cancelled.   Wound up having United rebook us on the flight to HNL instead and then continuing to LIH the next morning on an inter-island flight.  They wanted us to overnight in LAX and then fly up very early in the morning to SFO and then do another leg SFO to LIH.   Figured once we got to HNL, I could always pay for my own interisland flight as a fallback if United screwed up again.

No matter how you look at it, it is a long grueling trip from Pittsburgh to Hawaii but so worth it.   It's also why we always try to go for a minimum of two weeks.  Anything less and too much of the whole trip is lost in travel and in adjusting to the 5 to 6 hour time difference.

--Jon


----------



## artringwald (Jan 24, 2022)

My longest trip was my first in 1979. We had to get up early to go from Washington DC, stopover in Chicago, stopover in LAX, stopover in Honolulu, interisland to Maui. It was after dark by the time we arrived at the Royal Lahaina Resort. We crashed. The next morning we got up, opened the curtains, and our jaws dropped looking out at the sun shinning on the palm trees and beaches. It was worth it. Can't complain about the travel arrangements because I won the trip in a company contest. We got hooked though, and we've been back a couple dozen times since then.


----------



## slip (Jan 24, 2022)

jonmaiman said:


> Coming from Pittsburgh, PA we have always done it in a single, albeit, very long day.   Only one time did we have trouble with a flight cancellation.  We had gotten to LAX and then the next leg to LIH got cancelled.   Wound up having United rebook us on the flight to HNL instead and then continuing to LIH the next morning on an inter-island flight.  They wanted us to overnight in LAX and then fly up very early in the morning to SFO and then do another leg SFO to LIH.   Figured once we got to HNL, I could always pay for my own interisland flight as a fallback if United screwed up again.
> 
> No matter how you look at it, it is a long grueling trip from Pittsburgh to Hawaii but so worth it.   It's also why we always try to go for a minimum of two weeks.  Anything less and too much of the whole trip is lost in travel and in adjusting to the 5 to 6 hour time difference.
> 
> --Jon



We did the same. I was very lucky in all my years traveling to Hawaii. We only had a couple of delays in all those years and only missed a flight because my wife fell and hit her head at the Denver Airport. All my reps where with United since we are close to a hub. I do prefer the interisland trips now though and we still haven't been back to the mainland.


----------



## Henry M. (Jan 25, 2022)

pedro47 said:


> What about flying from San Deigo and Dallas airports?



I have been going to Hawaii since 1999 sometimes a couple of times a year. Almost every time I fly through DFW. It is also the hub for all of my business travel, so I've been there hundreds of times for both domestic and international travel.

I like DFW. I find it easy to get from one gate to another using the Skylink. I like that they have several nice Admirals Clubs, one at each terminal. It is also a couple of hours drive from where I live, so if there is some issue, I can always drive home as a last resort.

I have only had two or three major weather delays traveling through there in all these years. It can be an issue when storms roll by, but I haven't had the issues I've encountered in Chicago or other more northern airports. The issues typically clear up quickly when they do happen.

They have direct flights to Maui and Honolulu that I find convenient. Flights get in early and I can be home in the morning when traveling back from the islands. Traveling over, I can arrive at a good time to go to Costco and get to the resort at check-in time.


----------



## Nowaker (Feb 14, 2022)

How long does it take from the moment I upload my trip and vax record at https://travel.hawaii.gov/#/trips, to the moment my screening status updates?


----------



## echino (Feb 14, 2022)

Nowaker said:


> How long does it take from the moment I upload my trip and vax record at https://travel.hawaii.gov/#/trips, to the moment my screening status updates?
> 
> View attachment 47077



You get screened either at the departure airport (if your airline participates in Hawaii pre-screening), or on arrival in Hawaii. Only at that point you will get Screened: Yes.


----------



## artringwald (Feb 15, 2022)

echino said:


> You get screened either at the departure airport (if your airline participates in Hawaii pre-screening), or on arrival in Hawaii. Only at that point you will get Screened: Yes.


When we flew from Seattle to Maui last August, Hawaiian Air screened us and gave us a wrist band at the ticket counter when we checked our luggage. Two weeks ago when we flew from Seattle to Kauai, Alaska Air screened us and gave us the wrist band at the gate. Hawaiian Air had an app to look up our status by scanning the QR. Alaska Air wanted to see cell phone with the login to the Safe Travels web site. I'm not positive, but I think in both cases both boxes has green check marks before we got to the airport.


----------



## artringwald (Feb 15, 2022)

This is the email we got after we uploaded our vax cards.

*Vaccination Exception*

Beginning November 8, 2021, domestic and non-direct international travelers may be eligible to apply for exception from quarantine through the Safe Travels Vaccine Exception Program.  If travelers meet the requirements of this program, they do not need to provide proof of negative COVID-19 test from a Trusted Testing and Travel Partner.  For more information on the Vaccination Exception Program:  https://hawaiicovid19.com/travel/faqs/

To proceed through the airport checkpoint, you will need the following items:

1. Your QR code readily available on your mobile device or printed on paper. You may access the QR code on your device from your “Trips Details” at https://travel.hawaii.gov/#/trips/.

2. Government-issued identification.

3. Your mobile device charged and working properly.

4. Evidence of exemption/exception documents, i.e. exemption letter, vaccine documents, negative COVID-19 Test Result from a Trusted Testing and Travel Partner

5. A copy of your reservations for lodging and return flight, if applicable.

Having everything ready will help speed up your processing through the airport.

AlohaSafe Alert is the State of Hawaii’s official COVID-19 exposure notification phone app. For more information go to https://www.alohasafealert.org.

Aloha and Safe Travels!


----------



## artringwald (Feb 15, 2022)

In the Safe Travels FAQ, I found this, which explains why we had both green boxes checked before we got to the airport. Our quarantine exception must have been pre-verified.



> Travelers who receive a green QR code will be able to get through the verification and processing at the airport quicker. A green QR code means the traveler’s *quarantine exception* was pre-verified by Safe Travels. Those who use a Trusted Testing and Travel Partner or Health Pass Partner (AZOVA, CLEAR and CommonPass) or Hawaii SMART Health Card would be eligible for a green QR code. Travelers who did not receive a green QR code will be able to get their *quarantine exception* manually reviewed by airport screeners during the verification process.


----------



## Nowaker (Feb 16, 2022)

OK, I just got *Exempt: Yes*. I downloaded Clear app, and uploaded my vax info there. Then I created a "Health pass" in the app - selected Travel category, and Safe Travels from there. Afterwards, https://travel.hawaii.gov/#/exceptions, click Clear, login, boom. Done. The less interactions with humans at the airport, the better.


----------



## echino (Feb 16, 2022)

Nowaker said:


> OK, I just got *Exempt: Yes*. I downloaded Clear app, and uploaded my vax info there. Then I created a "Health pass" in the app - selected Travel category, and Safe Travels from there. Afterwards, https://travel.hawaii.gov/#/exceptions, click Clear, login, boom. Done. The less interactions with humans at the airport, the better.
> 
> View attachment 47170



I did exactly the same thing too, and got a major trouble with Alaska at the airport. Alaska gate agent scanned my qr code from Safe Travels, and told me they can't see my vax docs because their system does not work with Clear, and Alaska could not pre-clear me, telling me I will remain "Screened: No", no wristband, and will have to clear on arrival in Hawaii.

A solution to this issue was to upload my vax docs directly to Safe Travels (not via Clear), which I did right at the boarding gate. Then Alaska could verify those docs by scanning the qr code from Safe Travels and get me the wristband and "Screened: Yes", allowing to bypass screening on arrival in Hawaii.

I am not sure if it's unique Alaska problem, or also extends to other airlines, but make sure you upload your vax docs to Safe Travels directly, in addition to anything you've done via Clear.


----------



## Nowaker (Feb 16, 2022)

Thanks. I did both so should be fine either way.


----------

